# Work in U.S. and live in Mex??



## MMartinezEC

Hello, All,

Just had two quick questions that I'd appreciate any insight on. I live and work in El Centro, California, and plan to move to Mexicali before the end of the year. Just wanted to know if anybody knew if under the new laws that just passed -- or maybe this hasn't changed -- if when I get my tarjeta de residenica temporal, after four years would I still be able to become a permanent resident if I still work in the U.S. I plan to make my permanent residence in Mex.

Also, if I were to buy a house in Mexcali, could it in anyway help me "tax wise" as buying a house in the U.S. would? I figure it wouldn't because buying a house in the U.S. is obviously not the same as buying a house in Mex, but I was just wondering if anybody could confirm. Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Employment Authorization status*

The way I understand this is you as a non immigrant will not be able to buy a house in Mexicali in your name because it is 75 KM from the border. As a resident with a FM3 status you will need to have a fideicomiso and that will cost about $5,000 dls. US or have the title in someone else's name who is a Mexican citizen.


----------



## TundraGreen

Some of the Mexican visas have restrictions on the amount of time you can spend outside of Mexico. I am not sure how it will be viewed if you are leaving the country every morning and returning every evening five days a week. Good question for Migracion (INM) or for one of the many Mexicans who do that. However, their situation as citizens will be different than yours on a visa. There must be a lot of people who do that though.

Secondly I not sure what "tax wise" help you are looking for. To my knowledge the tax help a house in the US provides is the deduction of mortgage interest. And if it is rented, the deduction of all of the expenses. In Mexico, you are unlikely to have a mortgage, they are not easy to come by. Are you looking for help with your US taxes or Mexican taxes?


----------



## MMartinezEC

Yes, I was actually wondering if I were to get a mortgage for a house in Mex if I would be able to deduct the interest and property tax the way you do when you own a home in the U.S., but now that clarify this question, I kind of realize it's a dumb question because I don't see how the IRS would allow me to deduct property taxes and mortgage interest in another country. I have read that mortgages are hard to come by in Mex, but I've also seen that HSBC bank, which is a very prevalent bank in Mexicali, offers mortgage loans, which is what prompted my curiosity.

Tundra Green, are you saying that you think it might be a problem obtaining residente temporal status if I'm crossing the border every day to go to work?


----------



## MMartinezEC

Actually, I think I just found the answer to my own question. Under the new laws that just passed, but haven't taken effect: "Residente Temporal" 4 year limit per visa, Work Permit possible, Leave and Re-enter as many times as desired. Hopefully, changes will take effect before the end of the year, but that could be wishful thinking.


----------



## sparks

FM3 or non-inmigrante never had restrictions. FM2 or inmigrante has restrictions


----------



## RVGRINGO

Those two separate visas will no longer exist under the new law; they will become one.
Close to the border or the coast, an expat must own property through a bank trust, as mentioned above. As for a mortgage; if you don't need one, you can probably get one. If you do need one, it probably won't be granted.


----------

